# We can see the fat lady!!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Nothing in the forecast for us through the 15th, yes we can see the fat lady backstage, she's getting ready to sing?


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

I sure hope she Belts out a real long one like....Mmmmm FreeBird??


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

fine with me, ill even wheel her fat ass on out. im ready for spring cleanups, atleast i know i can make money doing that.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

terrapro;367801 said:


> spring cleanups




It's too early for that kind of talk.. LOL
Maybe in about 4 more weeks we can say those words again, but I want some SNOW first. In all seriousness I am ready for SCU too, all the blowers are ready to blow leaves again.

Jason


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, ditto on the spring work. Surprisingly, most of my properties historically have very few leaves, so the bulk of the work is cleaning out mulch beds & removing lawn debris. Mulch is a big part of my spring. I could use 2 storms between now & end of Feb. After March 1, I'm really ready for spring. Last year my commercial work started March 20th, and I did fertilizing before April 1.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm starting to think we'll never get any real snow here before the season is over :crying: . I mean, we're a good 2/3 through the winter season, and there's really nothing in the forecast for us here in Northern, NJ/Southern New England :angry: . I guess I'd better start getting out the blowers and mowers for cleanups, at least I can make money on that for sure! 

I WANT SNOW!!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

lawn king;367778 said:


> Nothing in the forecast for us through the 15th, yes we can see the fat lady backstage, she's getting ready to sing?


She's back stage now, having one more twinkie before hitting the spotlight.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Next week our shop will be in full maintenence mode. Spreaders,sprayers,aerators,trucks, trailers you name it. Spring lawn aerations to commence 3 12 07 weather permitting!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not sure what weather forecast you watched. But they are saying a large snow storm on Wensday the 14. All of the computers are saying its going to hit Southern N.E hard. Plus storms are all across the country and we are going into a stormy pattern. Check out www.necn.com


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Don't count on it bigdave. tuesday afternoon the meterologist will be explaining what happend to the snow we wer'e expecting! :angry:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not putting anything away yet. In fact, I am taking the bucket off the tractor and putting the plow on for the rest of the month.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Tell the fat lady to sit fat a$$ down and pack her bags. It ain't over yet boys, as I said earlier, this one bears watching. Told ya, we are going to pay the price sooner or later, we always do. So brother, what ya gonna do when the NOR'EASTER runs wild on you!!!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I would gladly go and pick her up if someone knows where to find her. I hope that damn grounhog is right.tymusic


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

JohnsonLawn;368684 said:


> Tell the fat lady to sit fat a$$ down and pack her bags. It ain't over yet boys, as I said earlier, this one bears watching. Told ya, we are going to pay the price sooner or later, we always do. So brother, what ya gonna do when the NOR'EASTER runs wild on you!!!!!


 Grab the kids because either Nor'easter is going to run wild on you or Johnson HULKSTER Lawn will LOL

I heard it is going to hit you guys full boar.ENJOY

RCGM
Brad


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

Rcgm;368698 said:


> Grab the kids because either Nor'easter is going to run wild on you or Johnson HULKSTER Lawn will LOL
> 
> I heard it is going to hit you guys full boar.ENJOY
> 
> ...


Hope so, I just saw the lastest weather and this clown says that it could hug the coast and bring us rain down here. We have had 9 days of friggin cold and now he is talking rain. COME ON!!! Say your prayers and take your vitamins fellas.!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The fat lady stays inside. 
when old man winter is in the neighborhood with -20's at night.

Windchills today were -20 to -40 No fat lady


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

JohnsonLawn;368706 said:


> Hope so, I just saw the lastest weather and this clown says that it could hug the coast and bring us rain down here. We have had 9 days of friggin cold and now he is talking rain. COME ON!!! Say your prayers and take your vitamins fellas.!!!!!


It ain't gonna rain. Don't worry about that. It is going to be below 20 degrees in Boston. I haven't heard a thing about rain. It'll be warm tomorrow and then it'll drop like a stone.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

She must be in the balcony because all her dandruff is falling down here!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

grandview;368787 said:


> She must be in the balcony because all her dandruff is falling down here!


Too funny!!!!!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i wouldnt get to excited.....the storm is still west of the rockies and its sunday morning, ...just chill and wait, they are calling for 1 foo,t personally i dont want no 1 foot, 6 inches is just about fine for me....

i hope that groundhog is right , im about ready for spring and ----spring-clean-ups!payup


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Pool or pond, edah way!*

I don't even care at this point. If it snows we will work it and take the payup . The green industry season is very close @ hand, i dont want snowbanks in our way when we start digging.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Stop jinxing us with all your spring cleanup plans. There is a lot of winter left. Go to Lawnsite lol.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry to rain on your parade there FTO, but this is MY THREAD


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

do i hear some one crying for mommy :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: 
who cares cheer up a bit


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I saw the fat lady the other day. Or at least she was fat, until the beer goggles set in, then she was skinny


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

lawn king;369447 said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade there FTO, but this is MY THREAD


HMMMM... OK, you win. Neither of us can change anything anyways!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

First Time Out;369608 said:


> HMMMM... OK, you win. Neither of us can change anything anyways!


Just joking around with you FTO, (npm thinks im serious). OK here is the bad news, forecast is for heavy rain wendsday, temps in the upper 30's. Snow/sleet/rain/snow, a good storm for the tranny shops! This entire winter has been a joke!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have no idea what this storm is going to do. The guesses are everywhere now. I have heard everything from 12-18" to a light accumulation with rain. Some stations are saying 34 degrees some are saying 19?!?!?


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

First Time Out;369847 said:


> I have no idea what this storm is going to do. The guesses are everywhere now. I have heard everything from 12-18" to a light accumulation with rain. Some stations are saying 34 degrees some are saying 19?!?!?


I'm counting on rain down here towards Plymouth. I am not a happy camper right now. I wish the damn weatherman would keep his mouth shut until he has a clue what is going to happen instead of getting everyone ramped up for a storm. A$$ holes!!!!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*She's Singing Here In Massachusetts!!*

Yesterday was our last shot, 62 degrees here this afternoon! Perhaps winter will come to new england in 2007?


----------

